# Beef Recipes for keto diet



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering if you gut no of any low carb beef recipes .

im on a keto sick of chicken but dont fancy just plain beef mince need some ideas


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

any one ?


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Try making a burger, splash of EVOO,diced onions and seasoning, mix it in with the mince, maybe some mixed herbs/chilli powder for a bit more flavour. Make it into a couple of big patties and wack em on the george forman. Two bits of iceberg lettuce as a bun and and some ketchup/mayo. Lovely. Very little carbs only coming from the sauce!


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Also,

Jerk seasoning from Asda/Tesco. Mince in a bowl, rub through a few sprinklings of the seasoning and a few splashes of EVOO. Again, cook on the george forman. Bit of salad, lovely job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Get a carb free wrap which you could buy or make http://www.lowcarb.ca/recipes/rrecipe005.html then take your beef put inside with a little salad and avocado.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Con said:


> Get a carb free wrap which you could buy or make http://www.lowcarb.ca/recipes/rrecipe005.html then take your beef put inside with a little salad and avocado.


Sorry OP off topic here BUT..

Good to see you back posting again Con :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Sorry OP off topic here BUT..
> 
> Good to see you back posting again Con :laugh:


  Thanks mate.

I see that i am now Mr Olympia? Good news:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

JPO said:


> Just wondering if you gut no of any low carb beef recipes .
> 
> im on a keto sick of chicken but dont fancy just plain beef mince need some ideas


Mince and some choped tomatoes.

Make ure own beef or turkey mince burgers. Have them with veg or salad.


----------

